# Pellet Samples?



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

Has any1 in the US ever emailed companies for samples of different brands of pellets to try? I emailed Lafebar and they said they have a sample starter kit for $4.99 and Zupreem said they no longer send samples. Havent heard back from Harrison's. Any others I'm missing? I wanted to see if I could get some free samples. I don't really wanna get something n my boys not like it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never asked for samples from any of the manufacturers.

Zupreem are the pellets my guys all like so it figures they told you they are no longer doing samples.  *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You could try roudybush, we had a member here not too long ago that got samples of their pellet's. 
My bird's love them and have thrived on them...


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

I emailed roudybush also. Havent heard back yet.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I have only emailed Harrisons personally regarding a couple of samples as I have thought about using/selling their products, but the response I got from Harrisons was so low on the professional/helpful scale that I was turned off from the company immediately. Maybe I just got an unusually rude employee that day though? 

I would definitely suggest contacting Roudybush as well. They have been great every time I have spoken with them, although I have never requested samples *


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

I just received 2, 8oz sample packs of Roudybush for my boys to try. 1 crumbles & 1 nibles + some care sheets, roudybush info sheet, feeding instructions & an order form! I'm excited to see if they will like them! I had sent them a message on their Facebook page but hadn't heard back then the package came today. I never even sent them my address. Hmmm!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *I have only emailed Harrisons personally regarding a couple of samples as I have thought about using/selling their products, but the response I got from Harrisons was so low on the professional/helpful scale that I was turned off from the company immediately. Maybe I just got an unusually rude employee that day though?
> 
> I would definitely suggest contacting Roudybush as well. They have been great every time I have spoken with them, although I have never requested samples *


Interesting, we have dealt with Harrison's customer service on several occasions and found them to be extremely polite, friendly, and helpful. Maybe you got unlucky, or maybe we got lucky!

Penry eats Harrison's and he really likes them, not as much as seed though


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm nervous about introducing the pellets!


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

My boy loves Roudybush Crumble. You shouldn't be disappointed. 
I have also tried Harrison's as per my Vet's recommendation, but I think to my birds it's not as "appetizing" looking (still a great product). 
I have just read stories of people who couldn't get their birds to eat Harrison's had a much easier switch to Roudybush or Zupreem.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

You could also try asking your vet for samples.


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

Since roudybush sent some crumbles & nobles? Should I mix the crumbles & nobles both with the seed mix?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Roudybush is an amazing place to get some free samples. I got 2 giant samples. I think they are like, 8oz each. I may be wrong on the exact number, but they're really big samples.

I'm not sure about Harrison's, but my birds love it. Plus it's certified organic, which make mommy and daddy very happy too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

Should I give some crumbles & nobles with seed mito transition


----------



## Lina (Apr 1, 2015)

I sprinkled a few roudybush crumbles over their seed mix and left them alone a bit went back n I don't see but maybe 2 lil pieces of crumbles left. I think they may like it. Its just their 1st day so we will see. I was going to mix the crumbles + nibles with the seed but I just decided to try the nibles 1st.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

My flock likes the nibbles better, they're more "budgie sized", lol.


----------

